# A Hyundai you might actually want to buy....?



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/EDITORIAL/C ... 37685.html

If it makes it in to production looking like this and drives as well then i'd have a look.
300bhp,RWD. 
Sounds good so far.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

No, its still a Hyundai :roll:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

thebears said:


> No, its still a Hyundai :roll:


Well Audis are built in Hungary and Hyundais in Korea,difference being?
:roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> Well Audis are built in Hungary and Hyundais in Korea,difference being?
> :roll:


Hyundai's are shit?


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> Hyundai's are shit?


Don`t they come with a five year warranty?

Something that would cripple Audi financially!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

DeanTT said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well Audis are built in Hungary and Hyundais in Korea,difference being?
> ...


 :lol:

Must admit I wouldn't have one either. Image is everything in the TT market.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Wolfsburger said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hyundai's are shit?
> ...


Would you drive one for 5 years???


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

1.Dealer service cannot possibly be any worse.

2.My TT went back to dealer 5 times in 9 months-build quality??????

3.Anyone actually sat in a Kia or Hyundai recently?

4.Original question was 'if it looked/drove that well would you be interested'?No answers to that yet.

5.300bhp RWD coupe.Surely what Audi should be making??

6.Cant believe im sticking up for Korean cars :roll:


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

I'd be interested but I don't think I could do it, badge snob you see :?


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> 1.Dealer service cannot possibly be any worse.
> 
> 2.My TT went back to dealer 5 times in 9 months-build quality??????
> 
> ...


Sounds like you'll be the first customer then. Dont forget to post a review when you get it :lol: :wink:


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Yep its on order...along with a TT-RS :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Wolfsburger said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


I`ve never kept any car more than 2 years, but I`m guessing that selling a car second hand when it still has 3 years manufacturer`s warranty remaining is easier than selling one with no manufacturer`s warranty remaining :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

DeanTT said:


> I'd be interested but I don't think I could do it, badge snob you see :?


But you drive an A3? Hardly badge snobbery Dean, your reluctance to consider/tolerate the Hyundai is more a blinkered view to what you perceive is a decent badge, something an Audi isn't by any stretch of the imagination!


----------



## ezzie (Jul 2, 2004)

Spec looks impressive, don't fancy the looks though.


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

kmpowell said:


> DeanTT said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested but I don't think I could do it, badge snob you see :?
> ...


Ah yes but, what sounds better down the pub?

Audi or hyundai?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

DeanTT said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > DeanTT said:
> ...


You can't tell the people down the pub that you drive a Mini, else they'll think you work for Foxtons. :lol:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is that worse than being thought of as a Premiership Footballer Type in relation to the cars one drives?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Is that worse than being thought of as a Premiership Footballer Type in relation to the cars one drives?


It is neither worse nor better - but as one of the major hates Kev had regarding the R8 was its perceived 'image', and the status of the person likely to own one, I can't help but chuckle... :lol:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> You can't tell the people down the pub that you drive a Mini, else they'll think you work for Foxtons. :lol:


I'd have no qualms about saying I drive a Mini Cooper S if the situation arose, in fact I have already done so many a time. Sure sometimes it's greeted with the odd misguided 'girls car' comment, however what car doesn't have an image attached to it (?). It doesn't bother me, 'cos I know the car is a brilliant little thing. I'm still not sure that I see many estate agents driving around in MCS' with LSD, JCW suspension, JCE bodykit etc, though...

Still, if it gives you a 'chuckle', fill yer boots Tim.


----------



## Detroit20 (Jun 28, 2007)

Actually, I'd buy one.

I remember when the first gen of the H-Coupe came out in 90-whatever that it's styling and price caused a real stir. It was definitely the Korean company's coming of age. The latest version (mark III?) is a great looking car hampered only by:

1) the lack of power (even the 2.5 is a bit of a bus);
2) the lack of interior space (head room is diabolical for those of us that breathe the air above 6");
3) the absence of RWD.

They seem to have learned from Honda about issue 1) and from Mazda about number 3), which means that only price (and the fact that I've just ponied up Â£26k for a TT MkII) stops me from sticking my money down now.


----------

